# Cute little Ameraucanas chicks



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi all, first time poster and I love this place. New to chickens so we have been getting all kinds of helpful info from your posts. I received these little chicks on Wednesday from a super nice breeder in Montana called Cackleberry Coop. We are super excited to see what they look like all grown up.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute,congrats.


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice! I have 24 of them in a brooder right now.


----------



## buckwheat (Apr 27, 2013)

I am new to with 2 Golden lace Wyandotte .got them at feed store for my daughter for Easter


----------



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

I had no idea that eggs could come out in such pretty colors until recently. Hopefully we all gave great success with our chicks.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're sooo cute! Love the little butterball in 1st pic far left.  Welcome to chickenhood! Its a great place to be.


----------

